# Clarisonic Mia vs. Plus



## ladygrey (Jan 4, 2012)

I've picked up an odd job doing some grunt work for a professor in my department, and I've gotten paid a decent amount for it (yay, extra money!). A Clarisonic has been on my wishlist for a long time now, and even though I'm on a restricted buy, I talked it over with my husband and he's cool with me picking one up. Before I splurged on one, I had a few questions for users that are acquainted with them.

Have you seen good results by using this? Is this really with the amount you pay? And is the price difference between the Mia and the Plus justified, or is the Mia just fine?

Just for reference, I have combination skin prone to breakout. It's uneven, I have really, really big pores on the side of my nose, and I have some acne scarring. I'd love to hear from people who have used it and have similar skin issues to me.


----------



## divadoll (Jan 5, 2012)

I don't have either but I did buy an Olay brush.  It's inexpensive but it has some good reviews on makeupalley.


----------



## Firefox7275 (Jan 5, 2012)

Large pores are down to deep clogs, dehydration (pores are just holes in a shrinkable medium) or a combination of both. This can only be addressed if you choose the right cleansing product AND method, and if your entire skincare routine - and to a lesser extent your lifestyle - is spot on. My pores all but vanished, my blackheads reduced and my T-zone became less oily when I started using only hydrating products, and I have heard much the same from ladies who use the Oil Cleansing Method or the Clarisonic with a non-foaming or oil-based cleanser. Breakouts can actually be caused by over-exfoliating or by using harsh skincare products, because these break down the skin's barrier allowing chemicals to irritate and bacteria to gain entry. There can also be a lifestyle component because acne is essentially an inflammatory condition.

Which Clarisonic you choose depends on whether you want mainly face or face AND body, and how sensitive your skin is. The Olay brush is a completely different product, the bristles exfoliate whereas with the Clarisonic you should not press, allowing the agitated liquid in your cleanser to deep clean the skin. Have you ever used a sonic toothbrush?


----------



## internetchick (Jan 5, 2012)

I have the Clarisonic Classic. IMO it is a $200 gimmick.


----------



## ladygrey (Jan 5, 2012)

Firefox 2725: I've recently switched to using only purity made simple and hope in a jar, and I've had really good results from just doing that, but I would like to even out the bumps I've got and work on reducing the pores on my nose. I used to use a Clearasil face scrub every night along with a toner and some clearasil cream, but I think that might have been too harsh and drying. I think if I go with the Clarisonic I'm going to get the Mia-- I'm just concerned about my face and the price is much more affordable. And yes, I used to use a sonic toothbrush when I had braces, and it worked great!

Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 5, 2012)

I think the main difference is where you use it. If just on your face I would just get the Mia. If you plan to use it on your body, get the plus. I really didn't see a huge difference and I stuck to the routine of using it at night only for about 4 months. If anything it somewhat dried my skin and made it feel taut. My face looked a little brighter but not enough imo to justify the price tag. I got mine with Sephora's F&amp;F sale but it was still expensive.


----------

